# We had a busy couple of weeks.....



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

After much delay, Griff and I finally took our certifying test for my wilderness team. We certify under ARDA standards--so a 60 acre, multiple victim test. We passed, thank goodness!!! We've been ready for quite a while, but I still always worry about my performance. Even though I have been quite frustrated with the wait, I think it was a good thing. My compass work confidence took a couple of good leaps in the last 6 months--a few epiphanies about trusting that needle!!!

We both did well (and to my surprise, I was not totally discombobulated by 3 evaluators following me through the woods--normally I get pretty nervy under scrutiny). My heard did drop when I saw Griff with the first victim--she was sitting in a chair with her pipe (she had expected to have much more time in the woods and lay down at some point--but we had her in the first 10 mins). Not some thing we have trained for.....Griff had to circle a few times before deciding that she was indeed lost. Anyway--we passed!

The Sat after, we had helicopter training for my Urban team--Way fun!!! Neither one of us had ever been anywhere near a helicopter so I was excited and interested to see what Griff would do. As usual, he just wanted to go, go, go.








Let me on this thing!!!








I just like this pic--I feel tough with the military planes in the background LOL!!








Dismounting.








Griffin bounced his way from the helicopter-I think he liked the ride








He pulled me back to the helicopter for the ride back to the hangar

I have to say, I dont like flying on small planes much, but I LOVED the helicopter rides!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Next was a demo for Bark For the Cure at Liberty State Park. I was told we might be filmed by the National Geographic Channel as part of a Utah rescue group (as in shelter dogs) plan to train rescued dogs to have jobs--sar being one of them. I really didnt know much about it.

It turns out it is for an episode of Dogtown USA. Our TF vet is working with them and since we were the only SAR team (my wilderness team) at the demo, she asked us if they could film us. We also had a night training that evening and they came and filmed more (with their nifty night vision camera!).

Griffin got filmed doing the bark barrel several times--we did the demo and then they wanted us to move the barrels to a more 'picturesque' location (in front of the Statue of Liberty) and ran the dogs a few more times. They also filmed the agility. It was actually hard to do anything with the dogs with out the camera guy coming over. 

I felt a little badly that I had no idea that the nice lady who was with the camera crew was the host of Dogtown USA.....








My teammate did a hrd demo right before we did the bb--Griff caught scent of her 'stuff'-oops!








at the barrel








Anyone recognise the host?








Walking the plank in front of NY








I thought the demo was over and just wanted to give Griff something to do---oh well!!

I dont think we embarrassed ourselves in front of the camra.....I hope not LOL!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on the certs and Griff's stardom Looks like you guys are having fun! Great pictures too!

PS-never heard of Dogtown USA.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> I thought the demo was over and just wanted to give Griff something to do---oh well!!
> 
> I dont think we embarrassed ourselves in front of the camra.....I hope not LOL!!!



Uh Huh...ssuuurrreeee you thought it was over....LOL just kidding....:lol: :lol: 

Very very cool....CONGRATS on your certs and keep up the great work. 

Jennifer, 

Dogtown is a show on Animal Planet......they were the ones that featured the two hour show on the Vick PB's.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats on your cert! 60 acres CAN be a lot of work, glad you nailed it right off. I had a friend fail a NASAR exam because he found the victim too fast; go figure - it was an airscent test and the dog, uhh, airscented - sometimes the weather works in your favor. But then I just bet you had a good search strategy too!

Well hope you get to take a break this weekend!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> Dogtown is a show on Animal Planet......they were the ones that featured the two hour show on the Vick PB's.


Ahhhh...I don't get Animal Planet, so guess that is why I hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I had a friend fail a NASAR exam because he found the victim too fast


Pardon me?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

So.......you're not allowed to find a victim quickly??????Weird. I would think it is pretty much luck.....depending on how you decide to search and how the wind blows.

My strategy was different than they expected. Half of my area was a mountain (granted, a short NJ mountain--but still...) with a steep down hill, the other half was reasonably flat. The lower side had some paths/dirt roads as boundries. I am a girl who needs her boundries, so I decided to find them first. While my strategy was legitimate, I believe the evaluators thought I would go to the top first and come down and placed the victims that way.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's the link for Dog town on the NG channel (I guess I had the name wrong):
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dogtown


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS on passing your test!!!! You shoudl be VERY proud of both of you! Oh,I hope they do have you on TV! Keep us posted, because I want to see!



Looks like you've been keeping busy! You weren't at SAR-EX this year, were you? I didn't see you there.


Love the photos with the helicopter (and army plane in the background)! I've been on searches where the helicopter was right over my head, but I haven't actually been on one. We almost had to airlift a guy out of the swamp.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Congrats on your cert! 60 acres CAN be a lot of work, glad you nailed it right off. I had a friend fail a NASAR exam because he found the victim too fast; go figure - it was an airscent test and the dog, uhh, airscented - sometimes the weather works in your favor. But then I just bet you had a good search strategy too!
> 
> Well hope you get to take a break this weekend!


THIS is WHY I do not promote NASAR....know a gal who is an evaluator for them and she hands CERTS out like CANDY to KIDS as well......


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It seems to be highly variable with NASAR ........ we do require the SAR II because it is widely recognized by fire/EMS/LE in our state but have used other external certification standards for the dogs. 

I *think* ARDA is allowing floppy eared dogs now but still does not do scent-discriminating air scent. 

I also like checking the perimeter to get a feel if it is doable before gridding or at least working the perimeter than working a grid inside - Our prevailing winds are "variable"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

We require the training that a SAR Tech II takes, but they do not have to do it through NASAR. 

I do not send my money to any organization that "misappropriated" funds like they supposedly did....


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I do not send my money to any organization that "misappropriated" funds like they supposedly did....


You pay taxes though, right?? :grin: :grin: :grin: 

Sorry, couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> You pay taxes though, right?? :grin: :grin: :grin:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist! :lol:



LOL...yeah....but I won't get jail time for NOT giving money to NASAR....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(picking my battles ya know)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am a card carrying member of NSDA. And there are some things I don't like but the group is defnitely by dog handlers for dog handlers!

Now if the NIMs "curriculum" ever gets "required" and who knows what will happen with NIMs, then NASAR has positioned themselves well. Fortunately NAPWDA and USPCA are also on the list for the dog certs.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

As is IPWDA.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I also like checking the perimeter to get a feel if it is doable before gridding or at least working the perimeter than working a grid inside - Our prevailing winds are "variable"


I just recerted my wilderness profile and did a perimeter walk before gridding it. I got lucky and my dog winded two of the three articles from the perimeter! (60 acres ). They still make us work for a minimum of 90 min even if everything is found quickly however. 



Nancy Jocoy said:


> I *think* ARDA is allowing floppy eared dogs now but still does not do scent-discriminating air scent.


No floppy eared dogs? =; :lol:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I did forget about NIMS credentilaing was also IPWDA

But also ARDA which is probably the oldest SAR group in the country did not get on the NIMS credentiliang list [neither did NNDDA]

So what are you using as the equivalent to NASAR SAR Tech series and MLPI? I have not seen any "enforcement" of these criteria so who knows..............internal testing?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> No floppy eared dogs? =; :lol:


No, ARDA was STRICTLY GSD for a long time. In 2007 they let in floppy eared and other pointy eared dogs. But I imagine without ARDA, K9 SAR would be a lot more in its infancy in the US than it currently is.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats! 
My dog Thunder's first helo trip was at 12 wks old and he thought it was a blast.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the congrats everyone!

Erica--No SAR ex this year, did you have fun?

For the NASAR discussion--no one around here really finds value in their certs--also the classes etc are expensive. I got my SARTEC II. I figure at least I have it if I move to an area where it is required.

I think I am playing hookie from training this weekend.....


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

We were there and had a good time, but Risa cut the pad on her back foot. A huge chunk of the pad was missing, and I have no idea how she did it. I just took it easy with her, and we didn't get to do many trails. 



Jennifer Michelson said:


> Thanks for the congrats everyone!
> 
> Erica--No SAR ex this year, did you have fun?
> 
> ...


----------

